
Brain initiative: Connectome of an entire mouse brain (human in decades?) [pdf] - jmrko
https://acd.od.nih.gov/documents/reports/06142019BRAINReport.pdf
======
jmrko
The recent NIH brain initiative report describes the acquisition of a synaptic
resolution connectome of an entire mouse brain using massively parallel
electron microscopy. The 5 year plan seems a bit too optimistic to me,
especially due to remaining difficulties in staining technology, but if
successful, the project will definitely transform neuroscience.

